# Mainboard-Installation & Anschluss?!



## k-otyx (18. Februar 2004)

Halo erstmal,

zurzeit rüste ich meinen PC etwas auf bzw. baue ihn fast komplett neu!

Besitze momentan einen P3 800Mhz, GeForce 2 MX200, 256MB Ram (SDRAM)...,
dies ist eindeutig zu wenig zum zocken. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt eine REdeon 9600, 256 MB DDRRam, ein neues Gehäuse und eben ein neues Motherboard (asrock k7s8x), vorraussichtlich hole ich mir noch dazu einen athlon xp 2400+.
Ich habe das Board schon ins Gehäuse soweit eingebaut (angschraubt    ), jetz gibt es allerdings probleme ich weis nicht wie ich das Board mit dem gehäuse anschließen muss, dort hersscht ein solchen Kabelwirwar und im handbuch blicke ich auch nicht wirklich durch! Ich weiß ob ihr da jetzt helfen könnt aber einen Versucht ist es ja wert?! 

Muss ich dann wenn ich dies irgendwann geschafft haben sollte, etwas wichtiges bei der Installation des Boards beachten?

ciao, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

greetz k-otyx


----------



## server (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Es kann sein, dass der Stromanschluss deines alten Netzteiles nicht passt, aber wenn du dir ein neues Gehäuse gekauft hast, hast du sicher auch ein neues Netzteil drinnen?

Den Stromanschluss zu finden dürfte nicht schwierig sein, es ist ein länglicher Stecker mit ziemlich vielen einzelnen Kabeln. Falsch anschliessen kannst du ihn auch nicht, denn er geht nur richt rauf ;-)

Irgendwo auf dem Mainboard sind die Anschlüsse für das Gehäuse (wo genau das ist siehe Benutzerhandbuch), wenn man genau schaut müsste man die Bezeichnungen lesen können, wo die Powerled, HDD Led, Reset und Einschalter angeschlossen werden müssen.

Dann noch IDE (Bandkabel) anstecken, darauf achten, dass die rote markierung dort ist wo sie (wie am mainboard markiert) sein soll, auch die Laufwerke einbauen und ans Netzteil anstecken, IDE Kabel an Laufwerke anstecken (roter Streifen innen, rotes Stromkabel innen).

Ram einstecken.

Am besten noch vor den IDE Kabeln die CPU mit Kühler einsetzen und alle Kühler anstecken (siehe Benutzerhandbuch).


----------



## k-otyx (18. Februar 2004)

OK da werde ich mal schauen, es ging mir ja nur um die Stecker der Gehäuserfront(Powerbutton etc.)! 

Muss ich bei der Installation der Treiber etwas beachten oder sogar etwas im BIOS verstellen oder ähnliches!

Sonst ist ja schon draufgesteck außer halt die CPU und Kühler, aber das bekomm ich auch noch hin! 

greetz k-otyx


----------



## server (18. Februar 2004)

Nein, du musst nichts beachten im BIOS.

Einfach mal alles anstecken (wichtig ist im Prinzip nur der Power Schalter, die anderen LEDS bzw. der Reset Schalter sind optional.

Du wirst wahrscheinlich nach dem ersten Start die Windows CD brauchen um die Treiber zu aktualisieren, dass wird ein bisschen dauern, sollte aber von alleine funktionieren....


----------

